
Cavium ThunderX2 Review and Benchmarks a Real Arm Server Option - rbanffy
https://www.servethehome.com/cavium-thunderx2-review-benchmarks-real-arm-server-option/
======
jacquesm
Very interesting development. And without an Intel or AMD free spyprocessor on
board there are good reasons to pick this for some applications even if the
performance is somewhat lower.

